# Oliver Cletrac



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Just thought this was the coolest tractor ever. Not mine (I wish), but for sale on craigslistchicago.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep no doubt about it one could have lots of fun w/that ole girl.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

My brother-in law has one,and we used it to do his drain-field.It has a Perkins diesel,and it's a BLAST!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> Just thought this was the coolest tractor ever. Not mine (I wish), but for sale on craigslistchicago.


Originally the company was the Cleveland Tractor Company (hence CleTrac), but was purchased by Oliver. I could really use a crawler here on the farm sometimes. They can be maintenance nightmares, but they sure are handy.


----------

